
BitTorrent-Only Movie Denied IMDb Listing - nreece
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-only-horror-movie-denied-imdb-listing-100929/
======
ashleyw
I don't see the problem here. If they allowed anyone to submit a title without
any backing from a trusted name or company, or without it already being a
working title, the quality of the site would soon drop off a cliff.

~~~
jor5
IMDB requires a theatrical release, e.g. film festival or wider release. It
might seem arcane, but the system is human-edited

~~~
bobbyi
They list straight-to-DVD releases (e.g.,
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120131/>). They even list TV shows.

------
smiler
Lots of speculation on torrentfreak's part. I expect the reason for rejection
is because Imdb want to keep the quality of their database high and have an
approvals process for movies to appear on there - otherwise you'll get every
amateur film maker wanting to submit their productions and they don't
necessarily need to be on there.

Although in this case it looks to be a serious production, I think this is
just the approvals process stopping this and I'm sure it will be get sorted
out soon.

------
thenbrent
I found the movie's funding model far more interesting than the spin about why
IMDb.

------
yesbabyyes
It would be interesting to see how large chunk of imdb's traffic comes from
The Pirate Bay. Whenever a film is posted on TPB, the popularity score imdb
keeps goes way up.

------
hardik988
IMHO, IMDB serves two major purposes - one as an archive for anything you may
want to know about the movie, and second the rating ( which many people,
including me, don't judge movies by)

Alternatives - One, Set up your own website/ Use Wikipedia . Second, use
Rotten Tomatoes, or someone create a new and more open 'movie' database to
help movies like 'The Tunnel'.

~~~
Keyframe
Um, IMDBPro is kind of a big deal too. Actually, most of the folks trying to
get listed on IMDB is because of IMDBPro.

------
zandorg
A friend of mine made some short films on a budget of around $3000 on average,
and they're on IMDB. Also, they are shot on genuine film.

